# Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?



## Eibisch41 (24. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.
Meine Frage.Weiß jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für EPDM Folie 1,14mm und Vließ? Oder generell für Teichfolien? Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firestone Pondliner Folie?
Grüsse Eibisch41


----------



## Aquabernd (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hallo Eibisch41,
schau mal hier: www.teichfolie.de 
Bin mir auch noch net sicher, aber ich denke ich werde meine Teichfolie da bestellen.
Warten wir auf die Antworten der Profis.
glg.Bernd


----------



## Mercedesfreund (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

morgen, ich kaufe immer bei Teichbedarf-Wilke, Nordstemmen..


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hi,

ich war mit *diesem Lieferanten* sehr zufrieden.

Wobei ich bei dem Vlies - nachdem ich mir einige Varianten angeschaut habe - immer das von Naturagart nehmen würde. Wäre am falschen Ende gespart.

Ein paar Links findest Du auch *hier...* oder über das Menü oben "Nützliche Links" > "Links"....


----------



## Aquabernd (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hi, 
was ist besser 1mm 1,5mm oder 2,00 m 
ich habe ein sehr Lehm und Steinhaltigen Boden. 
Wäre beim Flies 500gr pro pm OK?

glg bernd


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*



Eibisch41 schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firestone Pondliner Folie?




*Wir *

Wir können uns vorstellen, dass Du etwas mehr wissen wolltest, als zu erfahren, wer die Folie verarbeitet hat. Etwas präziser wäre schön schön  Was genau möchtest Du denn dazu wissen ???


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist besser 1mm 1,5mm oder 2,00 m
> ich habe ein sehr Lehm und Steinhaltigen Boden.
> Wäre beim Flies 500gr pro pm OK?
> glg bernd




Wie Blumenelse schon geschrieben hat ... Vlies von Naturagart können auch wir nur empfehlen und bei steinhaltigem Boden würden wir das 900er empfehlen. Wir haben das auch verarbeitet, auch ohne viele Steine im Boden zu haben. Es bietet einen sehr guten Schutz. Trotzdem haben wir unter das Vlies, zumindest auf allen ebenen Flächen, noch eine dicke Schicht Sand eingebracht. 

Wenn Du für die Folie, gemäss der Überschrift, ebenfalls _EPDM_ meinst, dann gibt es die (unseres Wissens) nicht in den von Dir genannten Stärken. Bei EPDM dürfte eine Dicke von 1,14mm vollkommen ausreichend sein.


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Ich bin ja auch bei der Lieferantenauswahl. 

Ein Anbieter aus meinem Linkfundus wäre Otte-Folien, unter genanntem Link hast du ein paar sehr schöne PDF-Erläuterungen zu EPDM-Folien.

Unter seinem Shop findest du die aktuell gültigen Angebote (EPDM 1,14mm incl. 500er Vlies 7,80€/m²), max. Breite bei 1,52mm Folienstärke ist wie überall 15m.


Es grüßt freundlich

Peter


----------



## razor72 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hallo,
http://www.czebra.de/
oder
http://www.teichhandel24.de/

Beides sind zuverlässige Partner.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Wir haben im letzten Jahr bei Vergeo GmbH  "Nordfol" gekauft, EPDM Kautschuk 1,15 mm,
link: www.nordfol.de - super zufrieden!
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eibisch41 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hallo,
Danke für eure Auskünfte.Habe vor Ort einen Händler gefunden.Werde mir die EPDM Folie von teich-i-tekten holen.
Grüsse Eibisch41


----------



## Pammler (14. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Ist unbedingt Naturagart folie notwendig?


----------



## Christine (14. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hi Torsten,

die Folie muss nicht unbedingt von NG sein, aber das Vlies hat doch eindeutig eine andere Qualität.


----------



## Pammler (14. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Seh ich das tichtig so:

Folie grüne PVC 1mm von irgend wen der Empfehlung, Vlies900 und Ufermatte von NG?

Oder EPDM?


----------



## RKurzhals (14. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hallo Torsten,
bezüglich der Folienart wirst Du wohl 2 Lager finden: PVC und EPDM. Streiter für Alternativen wie PE und Flüssigfolie bzw. GFK gibt es weniger, aber das wären auch Alternativen. 
Ich habe 1,14 mm EPDM, überraschenderweise von teich-i-tekten. Da sie erst ein halbes Jahr drin liegt, kann ich nur eine Aussage über die "Verlegbarkeit" machen, die deutlich angenehmer als PVC ist. Die PVC-Befürworter werden sofort mt der Reißfestigkeit und der besseren Verklebbarkeit (bei Reparaturen) kontern. Wenn Du einen Fahrradschlauch flicken kannst, dann solltest Du auch mit EPDM-Reparaturen klarkommen. 
Ich habe mich dem "EPDM-Lager" angeschlossen, da ich das "Verhärten" von billiger PVC-Folie (und PVC-Schläuchen) im Kontakt mit Wasser kennengelernt habe. Viele Naturagart- Besteller und andere haben "gutes" PVC genommen, und können das nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe bei mir billiges Vlies, was mich ein wenig ärgert. Allerdings kostet "Vlies900" recht heftig. Der Teich bei meinen Eltern läuft seit über 10 Jahren mit 0,5 mm "Baumarkt-PVC" und ohne Sand oder Vlies, auf schwerem Lehmboden, mit __ Rohrkolben (schmalblättrig) und Tanne in der Nachbarschaft. Das würde hier wohl keiner empfehlen so zu bauen, aber es funktioniert bislang. Alle 2-3 Jahre muss die Seerose bearbeitet werden, der Teich wird also auch vom Betreten her nicht geschont...
Primär ist es also wie immer eine Entscheidung des Geldbeutels. Als zweites würde ich mir die Teichumgebung anschauen. Bei Stegen/Brücken oder anderen Wasser-Installationen, oder wertvollen Fischen wäre meine Entscheidung klar...


----------



## Pammler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Viele Naturagart- Besteller und andere haben "gutes" PVC genommen, und können das nicht bestätigen.



Das es verärtet?


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Genau das


----------



## Pammler (16. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Wenn ich jetzt 1,14 EPDM und 1000g/Vlies nehm (kostet z.Zt. unter 10 Eu), komm ich doch mit ner billigen Ufermatte aus oder?

http://www.teichbedarf24.de/artikel...Teichfolie_1_15mm_incl__Teichvlies_V1000.html

http://www.teichbedarf24.de/artikel...schen_Ufermatte_gruen_Ufermatte_gruen_PP.html

Hätte ich alles aus einer Hand.


----------



## Eugen (18. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

Hi Torsten

für einen demnächst zu bauenden Teich (ca. 30m² und 1,2m tief) werde ich auch den "teichbedarf" in Anspruch nehmen.
EPDM 0,8 eco flex mit 500er Vlies.
Da der ganze Teich mit Substrat ( Erde/Sand/Kies) bedeckt werden wird,kommt auf die Folie noch ein 300er Vlies.
Da können dann auch "gestandene" Männer drauf rum laufen.


----------



## Christine (18. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

[OT]Hi Eugen,

dann fang schon mal mit der Doko an. Du glaubst doch nicht, Du kannst hier heimlich einen Teich bauen und wir kriegen nix davon zu sehen :evil [/OT]


----------



## Eugen (18. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

[OT]Ach Else,
du kennst ja inzwischen Eugen´s Teichphilosophie.
Ist nicht nach allen Rgeln der Kunst. 

Am Anfang ist ein Loch,dann kommt Vlies und Folie rein.
Erst dann werden Pflanzzonen gestaltet.
Mit viel Sandsteinen und Erde und,und.....
Und ohne Fisch und Technik und Algen. 
Aber mit ganz viel Pflanzen. 

Also nix fürs Forum hier.  [/OT]


----------



## Christine (18. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*



Eugen schrieb:


> [OT]
> Also nix fürs Forum hier.  [/OT]



So'n Quatsch - schon die Rubrik "Naturteiche" gesehen?


----------



## Pammler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*

@ Eugen: Deine Teichphiloskopie gefällt mir, so wird es bei mir wohl ähnlich, nur das der Erdaushubberg ein Bachlauf wird. Mein teich wird auch nur 2,3x3,5 Meter, hab gestern nachgemessen. Ist nicht mehr Platz da.


----------



## Pammler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Günstig EPDM Folie 1,14mm kaufen?*



Eugen schrieb:


> EPDM 0,8 eco flex mit 500er Vlies.



Wenn ich mit der 1,15mm rechne komm ich billiger, weil die Breiten flexibler und passender ist, 0,3 machen auch sicher nicht viel aus.


----------

